# Best way to push Pan F Plus



## santino

Whats the best way to push Pan F Plus? Ilford says you should rate it at ISO 50 (I tested it and it's ISO 32 in D76 1:1 developed for 5 minutes under normal contrast situations). But let's say I would forget the ISO 32 and would like to push it to 100? (it's only 1 EV step so it should be possible) or even to ISO 200? how much should I increase development and what developer would be best? (grain doesn't matter, tonality is important but I think it's common too lose a bit by pushing).

thanks in advance, advice is urgent!  :hail:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The rule of thumb with fine grain films is not to bother pushing them. They don't take to it very well.
Because of the small grain size you actually have to give them a longer exposure at a higher ISO which largely cancells things out.
You also have a hard time getting any density.


----------



## santino

> The rule of thumb with fine grain films is not to bother pushing them.



let's say I have a roll of 90 meters   
there must be a way to push it (sure, it'll never have the tonality of 50 ISO and grain but I want them just correctly exposed). would you suggest something? pleeeze cuz I know you got game  :thumbup:   :mrgreen: 

thanks


----------



## santino

Ilford suggests development in microphen stock for 8 minutes (so maybe I've got the answer )

next question: is there anything that is microphen alike and not from Ilford (because for example Ilford's ID11 is the same as Kodak's D76). thanks


----------



## Hertz van Rental

D-76/ID-11 is a rather old general purpose developer (and it is still one of the best) an it is for this reason that Kodak and Ilford both produce it. I'm afraid I know of no other instance where this has happened.
One of the problems is that manufacturers are somewhat cagey about publishing their formulae and when they do they tend to give the formulae codes such as DK-50, D-19b, FX-1 and so on. It's a long and difficult process trying to match these up with the trade names they are marketed under and I have to admit to having given up trying a long time ago.
There may well be a web site that has the info but I've never found one.
Another problem is that manufacturers only ever do the full sensitometry for their own film/developer combinations so getting accurate data for developing Ilford film in Kodak developer, for example, is a non-starter.
The nearest you can get to it is at this wonderful site
http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html
But as the information is generally gained from personal experience the data can only be used as a starting point for your own tests.
A third problem is that manufacturers tend not to publish their own sensitometry.
I have never found any for Agfa. Ilford is hit and miss. Kodak is the only one that has ever published the lot.
For this reason I started using Kodak film and dev exclusively in the late 70's. Having all the data for their stuff means I can quickly and easily modify the process and know what I'm going to get.
(I'm intending to post everything I have on Plus-X and Tri-X in an easy to use form once I get the graphs in a useable state - so stay tuned).

Having said all that, you should be able to find an equivalent dev at Digital Truth. I would consider using Microdol-X at 1:1 dilution for Pan-F.

The data I have from Ilford Pan F (such as it is) gives the following:
For printing in a condenser enlarger
      Rate at 64ISO and process in Microphen  
4' 30" for stock
5' 30" for 1+1
8' 30" for 1+3
      Agitation should be 5 secs every 30 secs at 20C.
*NB: It's different for a diffuser enlarger - if you need it just ask.
Naturally I recommend doing a test roll first and I can't be held responsible...etc


----------



## santino

thanks a lot! gotta try the 64 ISO setting 
can't wait to see the graphs for trix and plusx  - trix is my fav film.


----------



## thebeginning

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Having said all that, you should be able to find an equivalent dev at Digital Truth. I would consider using Microdol-X at 1:1 dilution for Pan-F.
> 
> The data I have from Ilford Pan F (such as it is) gives the following:
> For printing in a condenser enlarger
> Rate at 64ISO and process in Microphen
> 4' 30" for stock
> 5' 30" for 1+1
> 8' 30" for 1+3
> Agitation should be 5 secs every 30 secs at 20C.
> *NB: It's different for a diffuser enlarger - if you need it just ask.


 

I'll second Microdol-X for Pan F plus.  I use that almost exclusively when I want the fine grain structure and Pan F tonality range.  I've found that for ISO 50 rated Pan F plus a 1+3 dilution works quite well, but for some reason my development times are much longer than Hertz'...usually around 15 minutes for stock, 17-18 minutes for 1+3, but that's usually at around 24C.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

thebeginning said:
			
		

> for some reason my development times are much longer than Hertz'...


That's because Microphen and Microdol-X are totally different developers.


----------



## thebeginning

ohhhh that's what those times were for, i saw 'micro' and just kind of thought of it as microdol 

well that makes perfect sense then, for microphen.  my bad


----------

